# Location of PCV valve on 1.6 8v AKL engine



## samach (Jun 19, 2014)

I have an AKL 1.6 8V engine on my Golf IV. Due to some issues, I want to replace my PCV valve. The trouble is, I don't know where to look for.

Can somebody please point out where it can be? I think the valve is built in the air intake pipe that goes to the throttle body, and to replace it, i need to replace the intake pipe, but I need confirmation on this.

Here's a picture of the AKL engine :











Cheers for the help!!


----------



## samach (Jun 19, 2014)

anyone?


----------



## j1man (8 mo ago)

samach said:


> anyone?


Hello did you find the PCV valve? Thanks jim


----------

